# Weatherproof porch decking



## irockwithdirt (Feb 5, 2009)

So I have an old house with a front porch that has a basement beneath it. Had a slab/ brick half wall that was in poor shape. Tore the half wall off and have yet to tear the slab out.

Plans were to just replace the slab. Have a few friends who do concrete that I've done plenty of favors for.........a year later it's very clear they'll be no help.

Here's what I'm thinking. Let 2x8 framing down into the block for height reasons, frame flush with outside of block.

Plywood deck, membrane roof material flashed to house and lapped over side down just past block. Cedar or trex 2x2 sleepers on joists running away from the house, then cedar 2x6 decking with 1x8 skirt held 1/2" away from block for drainage.


Area beneath floor is absolutely unfinished, but part of basement. I've used 1x4 fir t&g in the past and have had problems with shrinkage . From my research composites seemed VERY expensive.

Anyone have any better ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Make sure you pitch the joists so the water will flow. I wouldnt use the cedar for the sleepers as they may me subject to laying in water quite a bit. We did a similar porch on a 2nd floor addition over living space. We used mahogany sleepers and trex on top of that. On the bottom of the sleepers we used a rubberized tape that kept the sleepers from tearing the roof membrane. I think that you should leave the skirt more than 1/2 away also as leaves,debris,ice etc may build up.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Sounds good, I would frame out a little proud of the block face so runoff would drop to ground instead of running down the block. 

Skip the trex/cedar sleepers, why not use PT? You will either want to set up the decking/skirt so that stuff can wash through or use a T&G to keep it from getting in. With all those trees around your going to get a lot of stuff in there.

Azek has a T&G out, it's about full 1" thick x 3-1/8 face it will be more $$ than wood but you wont have to worry about stain/paint or replacing it. PVC trim would also be a good investment, once again more $$ but it won't rot out

With cedar or fir, if you get debris trapped in the frame your decking will eventually rot from below.

Def use the rubber tape as Warren said, or get some walkway pad and cut it into strips.

Warren, why did you use mahogany sleepers instead of pt, exposed frame or something else, just curious?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Our sleepers could only be 3/4 and you know what 3/4 pt looks like? Yuck good luck keeping that from buckling. Mahogany laid very flat and took the screws nicely. Superintendant used this before on another job so we had his experience to go by.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: Got it. Irock- had mentioned 2x2 sleepers that's where the question was coming from. 

Another thing with some composites is the clearance under the decking, needs breathing room, but with his roof, might not get to wet under there


----------



## irockwithdirt (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Figured since I was already dropping the framing, another 3/4" wouldn't hurt and screws would hold better in 2X. Thought of using trex as sleepers, but unsure how it would hold screws (predrill?). With the porch roof and holding the decking tight don't think it'll have alot of debris. 

Thanks again! Kevin


----------

